# Delta Triple Light & Shelby 20” Boys and/or girls Ideal



## blasterracing (Dec 25, 2018)

Original chrome Delta Triple Light, 20" boys and/or girls Shelby Ideal complete bike, parts, project, etc., wanted to buy. 
Contact:
Tim Newmeyer
Flying Proud Racing
36 Florida Avenue
Shelby, Ohio 44875
Thenewmeyers2@aol.com
419-512-3237


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 28, 2018)

BUMP

Thanks,

TIM NEWMEYER


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 31, 2018)

Bump


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 31, 2018)

View attachment 927034


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 3, 2019)

Bump.  Still looking to buy a decent original chrome Delta Triple Light.  I am also looking to purchase a 20" boys or girls Shelby Ideal in any condition.  The headbadge would probably be a model 38 or 39.  Anything out there?

Tim Newmeyer
Flying Proud Racing
36 Florida Avenue
Shelby, Ohio 44875
419-512-3237
thenewmeyers2@aol.com


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 5, 2019)

Bump


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 7, 2019)

I have located a script Shelby trainlight, but am still in search of all other parts.  

Thanks,

TIM


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 9, 2019)

Still searching.  Anyone out there have what I need?


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 14, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 17, 2019)

Still looking to purchase Shelby curve fender braces in any condition, a decent original chrome Delta Triplelight, and a 20” Boys or girls Shelby Ideal, complete or partial.  Any help would be so greatly appreciated.  Just trying to finish up some projects. 
Tim Newmeyer
Flying Proud Racing
36 Florida Avenue
Shelby, Ohio 44875
419-512-3237
Thenewmeyers2@aol.com


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 23, 2019)

BUMP.  I am still looking to purchase any Shelby curve braces, a decent original chrome Delta Triplelight, and a 20" boys or girls Shelby Ideal in any condition.  

Thank you for any help:

Tim Newmeyer
Flying Proud Racing
36 Florida Avenue
Shelby, Ohio  44875
419-512-3237
thenewmeyers2@aol.com


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 26, 2019)

Still desperately searching!


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 30, 2019)

Bump


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 3, 2019)

Curve braces have been found.  Still searching for a nice original chrome Delta Triple Light, and 20” Shelby Ideal bicycles and/or parts.
Tim Newmeyer


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 12, 2019)

BUMP.  Anything out there available for purchase?

Thanks,

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 19, 2019)

Bump


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 8, 2019)

Still Searching


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 21, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 22, 2019)

This is what I am still searching for.  1 original chrome Delta Triple-Lite in decent condition and a 20" boys or girls Shelby Ideal in any condition, or even partial Ideals.  Any help in locating these items would be so greatly appreciated.

Tim Newmeyer
Flying Proud Racing
36 Florida Avenue 
Shelby, Ohio  44875
419-512-3237 cell/text
thenewmeyers2@aol.com


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 3, 2019)

Still looking to purchase.


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 9, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## blasterracing (May 1, 2019)

Bump


----------

